# Nutro Dog Food...this is sad and scary



## Ninde'Gold (Oct 21, 2006)

Hmm...my dog's been on Nutro products for most of his life... never had an issue with it.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

I had been giving Murphy the canned Nutro and had to stop because he was getting ill. This was right before the big recall. I will never use Nutro again after that. Not worth the risk in my opinion...


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW!!! The fact that they are not addressing all these illnesses and deaths is VERY concerning to me. Makes me want to start doing a homemade diet !!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is concerning. Especially that they don't seem to be taking the cases seriously. 

But you do have to also keep in mind the thousand and thousands of dogs and cats that are eating Nutro with no problem.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

"These were healthy dogs that have never been sick. They were extremely housetrained, but before they died, they both were urinating everywhere…we were constantly refilling their water bowl."


Wow how scary. I was feeding Molly this food. Quite a few mornings she would throw up before she would eat. She never would be too excited to eat. Sometimes it would take her an hour to finish her breakfast. Also, I had major trouble trying to house train her. She had a prob with uti's and crystals in her urine. The vet said he thought that was odd, he said golden's don't normally have probs with crystals.
I had to put Molly on a prescription diet. 
I wasn't too crazy about that either. I switched her to an all organic diet and within a month or so she was great. No crystals, no urinating in the house and no more vomiting. Now I really wonder if it was the food all along. I thought Nutro was one of the better foods. 
Anyway she is healthy and Loves her new food!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

SolidGold said:


> I had been giving Murphy the canned Nutro and had to stop because he was getting ill. This was right before the big recall. I will never use Nutro again after that. Not worth the risk in my opinion...


 
OMG!!!! That just must scare you to bits. Good for you for stopping it.

I fed Buddy Nutro for about the first 2 years of his life and he was always sick with something. Some dogs do well on it..others dont. In my case, he didnt. Buddy gets all raw and home made now. That works best for him.

Trust your gut!


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

And the company claims that the illnesses and deaths of all these animals is a "coincidence"? I think it's very telling that a couple of the company's own employees have resigned in protest over the way the company is (not) responding to these needless animal deaths.


----------



## videochicke (Dec 29, 2007)

I feed raw this time around for a reason. I don't trust any dog food any more.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

i have to admit, i think this is alot of hype. they don't name the employees who have resigned over this - how convienent, because then you can't verify whether it is actually true.

and, the woman with the greyhounds had the FDA, her vet and the ASPCA vet all tell her they died of antifreeze poisoning - consistent with the autopsy results and yet they are still trying to make it seem like it's a problem with the food.

i feel so sorry for these folks who have lost pets - it's horrible to lose seemingly healthy pets so suddenly.


----------



## Phelan.froggy (May 26, 2008)

The first thought that ran through my mind as I was reading this was anti-freeze. Scary the company isn't taking it seriously.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

SolidGold said:


> I had been giving Murphy the canned Nutro and had to stop because he was getting ill. This was right before the big recall. I will never use Nutro again after that. Not worth the risk in my opinion...


A few months ago I was feeding my dog the Nutro, Natural Choice large dog lamb and rice. I got a bag that had a fishy smell and didn't think much of it. My dog started throwing up every day. I had a feeling it was the food and switched and had no more problems. I will never use Nutro again.


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

I used Nutro natural choice lg breed lamb and rice without any problems. I had purchased 2 bags of it late January and then when I went back to repurchase in March the stuff wasn't available.
I haven't had any troubles at all.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

This website went around the forums awhile back. I read a report that alot of the testimonies are fake. I'm not saying some dogs didn't get sick but it seems this website (consumer one) is known for making up stories just to stir up trouble.

My dogs ate Nutro Natural Choice their whole lives until a few weeks ago and are healthy and have good coats etc. I just decided since it isn't rated an A+ or 6 on the rating websites I'd switch to something better. I now feed Nature's Variety.


----------



## Romeo1 (Apr 19, 2008)

lgnutah said:


> I used Nutro natural choice lg breed lamb and rice without any problems. I had purchased 2 bags of it late January and then when I went back to repurchase in March the stuff wasn't available.
> I haven't had any troubles at all.


Maybe this is happening in isolated areas. I don't know. I do know this food was having an adverse effect on my dog. I never had any problems until months ago, some time before the Lamb & Rice large breed "disappeared". My dog was throwing up and having diarrhea. 

I took him to the vet and he, of course, told me to withhold food for 24 hrs and start him back on something light like rice, chicken. I did this, no throwing up. He gave me some medicine, a Pepcid type drug and another pill I crushed up and put in a "slurry", I guess that was like Maalox. Anyway, in a couple of days, I introduced the Nutro back and it was back to throwing up and diarrhea all the time. This is when I decided it had to be the food. I switched completed, no graduated process, to Wellness and the throwing up and diarrhea ceased immediately. I read this article and I thank God I did. I believe there is truth to this....


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Romeo said:


> Maybe this is happening in isolated areas. I don't know. I do know this food was having an adverse effect on my dog. I never had any problems until months ago, some time before the Lamb & Rice large breed "disappeared". My dog was throwing up and having diarrhea.
> 
> I took him to the vet and he, of course, told me to withhold food for 24 hrs and start him back on something light like rice, chicken. I did this, no throwing up. He gave me some medicine, a Pepcid type drug and another pill I crushed up and put in a "slurry", I guess that was like Maalox. Anyway, in a couple of days, I introduced the Nutro back and it was back to throwing up and diarrhea all the time. This is when I decided it had to be the food. I switched completed, no graduated process, to Wellness and the throwing up and diarrhea ceased immediately. I read this article and I thank God I did. I believe there is truth to this....


I agree with you totally that there is truth to this. Dog food just doesn't disappear off the shelves for no reason or because its not 'tasty' enough. That is just ridiculous. I believe there was a problem and Nutro is trying its best to cover it up. My dog had the vomiting and diarrhea when eating this food as well and it went away as soon as I stopped giving it to him. I am just thankful as well that I figured out it was the food and didn't keep on giving it to him....


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm just wondering how reliable the source is? Nutro has been a wonderful sponsor for many events and I know someone who knows one of the reps very well. I haven't heard anything.

Tucker isn't feeling well, but he eats Canidae. I'm thinking he got into something in my yard.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Poor Tucker! I hope he's OK, just a tummy upset?


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Nutro said it was due to having a problem getting rice gluten which is a problem alot of other companies have had. 
My daughters still feed Nutro to their goldens and have had no problems. I think they feed the chicken though. I fed the lamb and rice.


----------



## Team Alfie (Jun 4, 2008)

Alfie is on Nutro and hasn't had any problems. Any story like this still worries me, though. I don't like to keep changing his food. Nutro is the third type he's had and it seems to be the best for him.


----------



## Krystle (Jun 17, 2008)

This is surely what I have been reading on home made diets for my next dog. It's just too scary to trust these big ol' companies with our furry loved ones. I need to get my cat started on it too. The lack of enthusiasm from Nutro in this article is scary. What if it had been some sort of human food? Maybe then they'd jump up and down.


----------



## Carol V (Aug 9, 2008)

Don Earl of www.pfpsa.org has posted lab reports on Nutro food he acquired from some of the dog owners that contacted Consumeraffairs.com with complaints of ill dogs.
here is a link.. http://www.pfpsa.org/news.html 

and another link with some discussion about the elevated zinc..
http://www.securepet.biz/wordpress/2008/08/nutro-food-update/

another piece of this interesting puzzle I guess...:scratchch


----------



## Maxs Mom (Mar 22, 2008)

Krystle said:


> What if it had been some sort of human food? Maybe then they'd jump up and down.


I think even the FDA is beginning to think about getting involved and regulating pet foods. After the China corn incident. Pet foods are not regulated and that is the problem. There does need to be "some" structure in what companies must do. Too much money is going in to the pet world for it to be ignored any more.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Maxs Mom said:


> I think even the FDA is beginning to think about getting involved and regulating pet foods. After the China corn incident. Pet foods are not regulated and that is the problem. There does need to be "some" structure in what companies must do. Too much money is going in to the pet world for it to be ignored any more.


Are you talking aobut the rice glutin? The rice glutin issue was not a regulation problem. It was a contamination problem that the dog food companies weren't aware of. If they had KNOWN what was in the rice glutin then I'm sure they would not have used it.
As a matter afact we are darn lucky it didn't get in the human food supply.


----------



## Jim O (Sep 11, 2008)

FWIW I don't put a lot of stock in what I read on the Internet unless it's from a source that I know to be reliable. I've kept dogs for many years and have fed Nutro Natural Lamb and Rice for the last 8 or more years without any problems. In fact the reason we switched to it was that one of our Goldens was having problems with recurring hot spots. We had tried several more expensive and several "all natural" brands including Fromm's and Eukanuba without any luck. After going on Nutro Lady never had another hot spot. Maybe a coincidence but she lived to be 14½ and died of "old age". She was rarely sick in all those years. My other three dogs have been on Nutro all of their lives until I recently switched my Pug to a Science Diet weight control product.

Now the fact that Nutro dismissed the claims out of hand is certainly not good from a PR point of view, but my dogs will stay on it until I see some real evidence to make me want to change their diet.

Interestingly, the product was never unavailable when I went to buy it, which was fairly frequently given that we were feeding it to four adult dogs at the time.


----------



## blacktri99 (Sep 5, 2008)

Jim, 
I too have feed Nutro for probibly the last 5 years, I switched to it after I had my oldest Aussie on the SD Diet food, and he became very ill blood work was all over the place, once I switched him to Nutro he was back to normal in 2 weeks, even the Vet was surprised. Chy is still living and with my Ex  But at least he is living the good life. Please watch you Pug for signs of larthagic, not really moving well, and also rapid heart beat, and a death smell coming from the dog. 

I spent over $1000 on medical test to try to resolve this and it ended up being the food.

Jim


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Ella was on Nutro...nuff said.


----------



## cham (Feb 21, 2008)

Isn't this old news. I believe this is why there was such a shortage of Nutro last winter/spring so it could be reformulated without an official recall.


----------



## jwemt81 (Aug 20, 2008)

That is horrible!! Thanks for sharing that! Luckily, we don't buy Nutro products for any of our pets and this will be even more reason not to!


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

Nutro used to be a good quality food, but in 2007 was acquired by Mars Inc. This could attribute to the decline in quality as Mars is a mass producer of multiple brands of grocery store quality pet foods.


----------



## shannon (Jun 6, 2006)

Katie Has Been On Nutro Ultra For Most Of Her Life No Problems. I Tried Canidae For Z Couple Of Months And Her Coat Did Not Seem To Be As Shiny And She Did Not Want To Eat It. Who Knows It Is A Shame If The Food Was The Cause Those Dogs Died.
'


----------



## Cornwallus (Jul 23, 2008)

Ok. I feed my Golden Nutro Lamb & Rice. Well for a while you couldn't get the lamb & rice so I used the blue bag, large breed adult. When the Lamb & Rice came back on the shelves she started to develop off and on diarrhea. She has also had very bad gas. Well after about 4 months and many vet visits, we have come to the conclusion it must be the food. I have just purchased Purina Pro Plan and I hope that the food was the issue. 

I'm actually really worried about my dog after reading these issues with Nutro. I hope it hasn't done any long term damage. I can't be for sure until I see if this food switch stops her diarrhea and occasional vomiting.


----------



## WLR (May 11, 2008)

Disturbing.........


----------

